# Solicito diagrama de bocina amplificada KAYSER MSA 7915BT.



## Angustiux (Jul 13, 2021)

Solicito diagrama de bocina amplificada KAYSER MSA 7915BT. Se quemó un integrado del módulo de carga y no se ven las letras. Urge


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 13, 2021)

Hola Augusti. ¿Qué es el módulo de carga? Tal vez es el amplificador. Ahora bien, debes detallar el pinout del integrado que se dañó o coloca una foto del mismo para ayudarte mejor. También sube foto del circuito donde se encuentra y así determinaremos y te podremos dar una ayuda más certera.


----------



## Angustiux (Jul 16, 2021)

En la tercera foto aparece marcada en rojo la refacción que necesito. 
Me quiero imaginar que es un integrado. Pero los últimos dígitos de la matrícula no se le ven ya que la pieza se quemó. Aveces cargaba y aveces no, hasta que echo humo, lo abrí y miré que estaba quemado. 
Es una bocina amplificada marca Kayser modelo MSA-7915BT.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 16, 2021)

Viendo que tiene 15 pines, y por el tipo de encapsulado que tiene, el mismo podría ser el TDA7377 el cual es idéntico al que muestras en fotos. Para comprobar esto, vamos a chequear algunos pines para que compares y corroborar que sea el mismo: El TDA7377 es conectado a GND a través de sus pines 8 y 9. Las salidas para parlantes es en BTL y corresponde a los pines 1 Y 2 (OUT1) y los pines 14 y 15 (OUT2). El voltaje de alimentación es a través de los pines 3 y 13. Ya con estos datos puedes comparar con tu integrado y si coinciden, es porque se trata del mismo chip. Es que tengo una corazonada que es el mismo integrado 😂. Comentar resultados. Saludos, Éxitos Augusti.
Ah eso sí, saca el integrado del PCB Porque debe tener varios pines cruzados o en cortocircuito y te confunde las mediciones. Dios te bendiga.


----------



## Angustiux (Jul 20, 2021)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda amigo. 
Chécate los datos que me das. Mi amplificador aveces cargaba la batería y aveces no. 
Ya las últimas veces ya no cargó nada. 
Pero funcionaba bien. 
Crees que cambiando sólo esa pieza, ya funcione bien el bafle? O crees que haya que cambiar algo más?
La verdad es que yo no sé mucho de estos temas.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 21, 2021)

Augusti, saludos. Es muy posible que cambiando el integrado de audio dañado el equipo salga al ruedo sin embargo hay que verificar si hay alguna resistencia fusistora abierta (aunque en las fotos no veo) o alguna pista que comunique con los pines comprometida. Es preferible que el circuito sea manipulado por un personal calificado para garantizar que el amplificador quede 100% reparado ya que si no tienes experiencia en esto puedas aún arruinar más el circuito por ejemplo al extraer el integrado dañando alguna pista del PCB u otras cosas más. Dios te bendiga éxitos.


----------

